# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Grenadines: Jan 2007

## JoshA

In response to tim and JCD, I'm posting a few photos from our trip in 2007. Here's a Moke on Bequia (touch of the old St. Barts):
 

A view of Admiralty Bay from our room at the Gingerbread:
 

Basil's from our mooring in Mustique:
 

Racing off Canouan:


Morning view at anchor in the Tobago Cays:
 

Playing in the Tobago Cays:
 

Willy and friend bringing us supplies:
 

Breathtaking Saltwhistle Bay:
 

The beach in front of our cottage at the wonderful Petit St. Vincent resort:
 

View of Carriacou:
 

Mopion sand bank where we picnicked off PSV with Moorea-like Union Island in the background:
 

A last look at the Tobago Cays on our way home:

----------


## tim

Josh,

Great shots!  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## johnday

WOW - Josh - this great stuff - thanks.
I can't wait for the season here on Bequia to calm done so I can take a break from the restaurant to make the trip. My wife was very excited to see the pics as well.
And the Moke shot is right on - I remember my first Moke on St Barts - such fun.
If there are other travelers pics out there then send them in and I start to put a library together.
JCD from Bequia

----------


## JoshA

JCD,

If you find yourself in the Clifton (Union Island) anchorage during your trip, stop by the world's smallest island bar (Happy Island) and have a sundowner.

----------


## MartinS

WoW,, great photos, now I want to go to the Grenadines ! It's been on my list but may have just moved closer to the top.

----------


## johnday

Definitly looks like my kind of place.
Reminds me of when we traveled to northern Canada - Muskoka Lakes. There was a floating bar out in the middle of the lake. On Saturday afternoon there would be so many boats tied together it became your walkway to get in the bar.
JCD from Bequia

----------


## MartinS

Ok,,, just where is that floating bar? I think it may also need to be on my list.

----------


## JoshA

Martin and JCD,

It sounds like the floating bar is in Canada. The one in the picture is attached to terra firma. To find that one, just anchor in Clifton harbor and dinghy over. The proprietor built it and maintains it with sand, seashells and whatever. We met a young couple from Austria who sailed across the Atlantic to get there! Well maybe not specifically there but, in a 36 foot boat, it was definitely an adventure anyway! You'll find a higher ratio of Europeans to Americans in the Grenadines than in the northern Caribbean - Virgin Islands, St. Maarten, Anguilla, St. Barts, etc.

----------


## MartinS

The Grenadines are in my future for sure. I'm all for adding to my funky bar tee-shirt collection.

We need more picture posters in here,,,

----------


## SamLevine

Good Morning Everyone
Captain sam here - new to the forum.
We traveled just recently through the Grenadines , a fantastic trip. When in Bequia we found this new restaurant called Maria's French Terrace. We were so impresed that on our return trip to St Vincent we decided that instead of spending a second night on Mustique we would return to Bequia and visit Maria's. That meant cancelling at the world famous Cotton House. So on to Maria's Fench Terrace for dinner and then breakfast the next morning before sailing to ST Vincent.
I have made a PDF file with pics about our trip which I would like to post if someone can explain to me how to do it.

----------


## SamLevine

Okay , we figured out a way. We posted it on JCD's web site for the restaurant in the testimonial section here is the link 
http://www.marias-french-terrace.com...ew=reviews.php 
Hope evryone enjoys it.
CaptainSam

----------


## tim

Sam,

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## julianne

Sam,
Fabulous photos. Your smiles say it all. It brought back so many terrific memories of sailing in the Grenadines. Maria'a French Terrace wasn't there at the time---no wonder you went back instead of staying in Mustique. Thanks for sharing your adventure!

----------


## patchdad

I just noticed your photos from the Grenadines and it brings back lots of memories of a 10 day sailing trip we took with our kids through the islands.
It was just beautiful.  I especially liked the picture of Salt Whistle Bay, when we visited, there was no electricity on the island, just generators, it was serene and pristine, I'm glad to see it looks the same.

----------


## LindaP

I too just noticed your great photos Josh......we stayed at Petit St Vincent several years back, and unfortunately the man who started the resort, Haze Richardson , died last year. His wife still runs the resort......but he was quite the adventurer and  renaissance man.
    The photo of Basil's bar also brought back memories, when we stayed at the Firefly on Mustique.We found the Cotton House a little too stuffy...but would definately go back to the Firefly........and maybe someday we will make it to Bequia, which looks intriguiging as well. I would have to say the Grenadines are in our top islands list!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Linda and patchdad. Haze wasn't at PSV when we were there probably because of illness. He got the manager of the rustic Saltwhistle Bay resort to step in for a while but Haze definitely had the right vision for a private getaway in PSV. I know they were looking for more permanent management and we briefly considered the fantasy before the reality of our incompetence took over our Robinson Crusoe dreams. I hope whoever runs it now keeps it small with only 22 private cottages and resists the temptation to cash in.

----------

